# 12 gallon planted converted from Saltwater setup



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Folks!

I was finally able to trade off all my saltwater stuff, and I'm hoping to start over with a new planted tank.

So far I've just been playing a round a bit with my old 29 gallon tank but I'm interested in going a bit more in depth with this 12 gallon. 
Its not huge, but its got some pretty good lights (70 watt metal halide).

I just need some advice on the kind of substrate I'll need and I think I can manage looking for plants on my own. =D 
I'll also try to post updates. So far the tank has been rinsed, scraped of all algae and calcium buildup, and sterilized with hot water. This process took me much longer than I thought! 
I will be buying some new activated carbon, and filter media for the outflow filter in the back.

I hear ADA amazonia is the best aquarium soil. I want to stay away from fluorite because... i really dont want to rinse that crap again.

This is basically what it looks like (not my pic)










I think 12 gallons might be too small but I wanted to keep some corys and a pair of angel rams... and thats it for fish really.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

And thanks for all the awesome people on this forum that helped me clear out that saltwater setup. =)


----------

